# Calcium Block



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

After putting his calcium block back into the cage he has been going crazy chewing on it. Today I've noticed a change in his poop its been wet and is a lighter green than normal. It started out dark green and got lighter and more wet throughout the day. He doesn't seem sick at all he actually seems like he has more energy. He has been playing with toys and interacting a lot. Squawking and chirping and pecking everything as well. Like today he was throwing his ball and picking it up. After we both woke up after a nap he was running track around and around and squawking. He wouldn't stop until he bumped into something. Could the calcium block be affecting his poop and energy levels? Note that I haven't fed him anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Depending on how much he ingests, it certainly will affect the poop, energy levels no evidence.....but since this is something new in the cage, some budgies go after things that are chewable and ingest some, sometimes more than would be normal. Once he's used to the block, he'll probably ignore it most of the time and your worry should be over.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

He really doesn’t absolutely need the calcium block if he’s eating a balanced diet like it sounds like he does. It was more for in the old days when pet birds only ate seed.


----------

